# were too go?



## Razor_ (Jan 30, 2009)

hello. im not sure were to post this but im in a small town called worthington minesota. im at the librery now. there is no shelter here and i dont know were to go. i need anather sleepbag the one i had got stoled in kansas city by a man that was biger then me at the shelter if you can belive that!!!!!!! i seen him take it from the day room i did not say any thing to him becase i was scared of him!!!!!! does any persen know were i can get to get another sleepingbag and wormer closths?
im from the south and hate this cold. im gess im asking does any body know were i can go close to here like a shelter or misson or were is there a large township close to here were i can get help with food and shelters and worm closths?
i seen miniaplosis seems not to far but i hate big towns and wont go there. im going the other way any way. inerstat 90 is the hi way im near at worthington minesota here.any ideas were i can go for help? im going west to californa i hope. and only would be happy to get a sleepingbag and caot..
sorry to ask any body for help but neww at this all. please help if you can. thank you very much
razor_hands


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hey "Razer"!
I only live about 30 miles from Worthington, Minnesota. (I live in Sioux Falls 30 miles to your west there right off I-90)! If you get to see this message before you head out west, PM me and you can stop by the "homebase" here and I'll give you an army "down" mummy-bag brother! (I have three extra, so PM me a line and I'll jet you my phone number once you get into Sioux Falls OK)?..............If you do see this, but can't (for someodd reason) get me a PM to me I live right off I-29 at the 12Th street exit. Go into the "BP" gas station there at 12Th and Lyons (400 yards from the I-90 & only store there), and ask the store clerk there (they both know me as Shoestring too) to give me a ring and I can walk down there and meet you so you can follow me back to my apartment where you can load up on a bunch of goodies and shower, get some warm shut-eye, watch over 200 channels of cable TV, etc...*


----------



## Ravie (Jan 31, 2009)

good man shoestring!


----------

